# What’s your bees doing?



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

mine seem to be doing pretty good I just have each a third box last week to hopefully put up some honey I was standing near the hives yesterday and the wind swirled and I could smell the honey I’m thinking of doing a vertical split on them. But haven’t decided. I’m gonna peak at em tomorrow and see what’s really going on in the second boxes. I peeked last week and bees had moved up into the second boxes but I didn’t do an inspection. But if all is good I may try a split tomorrow. It would give a varroa break and the hive would bang honey while they waited on a new queen, as I’ve been told. But that be good and it would expand my bees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine are cleaning the hives carrying out the dead. Also taking advantage of the nice days to bring in pollen. I suppect that is from P ussy Willows growning wild. A few of the Maple trees are in bloom so they most likely are bring in necter from them.

Fellow at a bee meeting one year brought in some honey and gave all of us a sample taste. Asked what does it taste like. We nearly all said maple syrup. He had put honey supers on a couple hives when the maples were in bloom and as soon as he started seeing other stuff start blooming he took them off. 


 Al


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

Our hives are booming. We've got only 2 hives, but both made it through the winter in great shape. One hive as ~ 16 frames of bees, the other has about 12 frames of bees. The weather has turned to crap again, which is typical for our area. That being said, we've added honey supers in the hope that they will not swarm. Time will tell.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

That’s great Troy. I’m in a similar situation. I was hoping to look at em today but time got away from me. But I put another box on bothhives last week


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

My hives are thriving. Packed with honey and bees. Selling some nucs and 8 frame boxes Have a few boxes trying to make some queens to speed up splitting process. Have a few hot hive I have been avoiding going in but I think today is the day. Ron I would split or you risk swarming. I have not put any bait hives out yet but filling the all the boxes with my own bees. Time to make some more boxes.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

That’s great about your hives. I’m gonna split really soon Sunday or Monday. 

On a side note I placed a bait box near my friends bee tree and he sent me a video of bees going and coming! Ed this was a nuc box I doubled high like u suggested I do!


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

All right Ed you got me thinking/worrying about them swarming so on break today I checked em out. The ones in white box were two boxes jammed up. With a third box they were just starting to draw So I put a newspaper and double screen board between the first two brood boxesfacing the opposite direction Put third super on top. Closed em up. Went to check other hive they are still just a few bees up top but bottom box was jammed up. I did a inspection of bottom box full of capped brood I saw larvae but didn’t have my glasses so I’m not sure about eggs but hive seems good but maybe a couple weeks behind the other hive.


----------

